
If you don't take the money, they can't tell you what to do - jrvarela56
http://thoughtcatalog.com/ryan-holiday/2016/03/if-you-dont-take-the-money-they-cant-tell-you-what-to-do/
======
ArkyBeagle
"No ever moves to a crappier apartment by choice, no one ever wants to go back
to not being someone. "

No one? Ever? I've done both, more than once. I know multiple people who have.
You already are someone; having all the trappings ( in an unsustainable way )
is of questionable value at best.

I believe his point was made more elegantly in "Lawrence of Arabia" \- "the
servant is the one who takes the money."

------
jrvarela56
Try to look past the typos, they are plenty and quite annoying.

